# New Jacob Sheep Bottle Baby!



## Cabinchick (Mar 9, 2012)

My DH has fallen in love with Jacob Sheep! When he picked up our dog from the boarding kennel, there was a bottle baby being cared for while the owner was at work that has stolen is heart  . 
We have three Myotonic (Fainting) Goat doelings on our small ranch - 15 acres - that will be a year old in June. They would all be housed together in the "manger" at night, and will be in the fenced "play pen" during the day until May, when our property will be fenced with electic wire. Will they accept her? I understand that the Jacob lamb will need to be fed seperately, without access to copper. 
 I've never had a bottle fed anything, but think it would be great fun to try. Should I get another lamb to keep her company? The breeder has others for sale as well. Just trying to figure out what's best for this little one, am so excited!!!
What other questions should I ask the breeder?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations! I would get 2. The older goats will probably eventually accept them but it takes time and she will be too lonely.


----------



## Cabinchick (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, ksalvagno, but unfortunately there was some miscommunication between the breeder and her husband. When she returned home from work yesterday, he informed her that he had sold the bottle fed lamb. I was able to have a great conversation with the breeder though about this breed, and we will be going out to take a tour of her ranch in a week or two. She is expecting more lambs soon. She also has emus, hedgehogs, Highland miniature cattle, etc should be great fun!

Always a little leary about impulse buying, especially an animal, so although a little disappointed, it's probably better this way. Next time, the sheep pen will be up and ready, I'll have all the equipment I need, and have a lot more knowledge about sheep in general. Much less stressful on the animal and on me!

Next time, I'll post AFTER we get the lamb home


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 10, 2012)

Jacob sheep are so cool. The ranch tour sounds like fun. Hopefully you've made a good contact for a breeder that will work with you.


----------

